# Before and After...



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay, so maybe yours will be happier than mine, but heres the story, i went on vacation, had family watch him, left with him looking great, came back to fin rot, and ive been giving him 100% water changes every day, he jumped the divider and got in a fight of couple of times, he is now in a kritter keeper because i want his fins to grow back lol. his fin rot is gon as you can see, and if you look close enough he has very good, actually i was suprised at his fin regrowth... in just 2 days mostly i mean he was better, until he got in a fight, then he got worse and he's slowly getting his fins back, now im just waiting for that gap to close... :/ he's so agressive... lol but hes cute so i gotta keep him! but any ways i would love you all to post any before and after pictures you would like to share! i would love to see them! give me hope for my boys... lol. even if it isnt fin rot, just any differences lol. marbling, rot, baby to grown up, anything you would like to share!

View attachment 62333​


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh wow..he got into a fight, aww..Poor baby..yes those fins will definatley grow back, in time, just keep the water clean, warm, I have plenty of the before and after pics..I will load em soon.. Hope your lil guy gets better soon~


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. and yes i dont know how he managed to squeeze through less than an inch of space,to fight Fido, but im sure he has brain damage now lol.


----------



## princessgata (Jun 20, 2012)

pretty boy you have there even with tattered fins .o.k here my latest before and after spaz not o







ne hundred percent but getting there .last month when i bought him'
last night








spaz is a loaner you walk to his tank and he spazzes out


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

It sucks when you need to treat for tail regrowth  But I'm sure with your care he will get there in no time at all!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

that fish doesnt even look like the same one!! 


yeah i know, and i hope so!


----------



## princessgata (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah he improving day by day cant wait to see his fins all grown out .Hope your guys fins grow back quick Hes a real beauty


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you! i hope so too!


----------

